# Veritas Wooden Plane Kit



## forefront

But where are the wings?


----------



## Ripthorn

I believe that it is fairly common for a Norris adjusted plane to require more clamping force to hold adjustments than a wedge or Stanley style plane. However, I too am interested in this kit. Though I've got a couple ideas to spice things up, it seems like a great starting point.


----------



## lepelerin

Thank you fro the review, I was considering getting one of these kit next year for my birthday.


----------



## AaronK

thanks for the review… i am also interested in purchasing this kit. One thing that puts me off, however, is the thickness of the blade, or rather thinness. 1/8" seems rather thin. Do you experience any chatter with the blade, or is the wooden clampy thing (i forget the name ;-)) sufficient?


----------



## Woodbridge

I've only used the plane on some cherry and pine so I can't speak to using it on really tough wood. In these cases I did not experience any chatter.


----------



## felkadelic

Did you make it as the instructions indicate, or did you make any changes? I bought one of these kits myself and specifically, I was debating making it with a higher-angle bed (I was thinking 55-degree as opposed to the standard 45). As someone who's assembled one, would you see any reason that wouldn't work?


----------



## icemanhank

I just finished one of these and I made it with the 45 degree bed, I haven't fine tuned it and tried it yet but I am interested in your thoughts on the higher angle bed. Did you give it a try?



> Did you make it as the instructions indicate, or did you make any changes? I bought one of these kits myself and specifically, I was debating making it with a higher-angle bed (I was thinking 55-degree as opposed to the standard 45). As someone who s assembled one, would you see any reason that wouldn t work?
> 
> - felkadelic


----------



## Woodbridge

Although I have not tried it a think the higher bed angle will work fine with the kit.


----------

